# udev won't start because of wrong baselayout.

## Featherfoot

I have just finished rebuilding my gentoo AMD64 system. I used a standard stage3 snapshot and have been trying to build a standard kernel-2.6.30 system using gentoo-sources. So far I am fairly successful.

I do have a strange problem with udev. The standard version is udev-141. When I try to start it, I get the following error message:

bopper jc # /etc/init.d/udev start

 * The udev init-script is written for baselayout-2!

 * Please do not use it with baselayout-1!.

The standard version of baselayout is 1.12.11.1. 

When I try to get a more recent version of baselayout, I get some blocks:

bopper jc # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge baselayout -p

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 [1.12.11.1]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3  USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug"

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11 ("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r11" is blocking sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3', 'merge')

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by ('installed', '/', 'virtual/init-0', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/openrc-0.4.3-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/openrc required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

My question is: Is it safe to go with the new baselayout, and what are its implications on the rest of my system?

----------

## rndusr

Going with baselayout2 and openrc works for me at my sandbox. Here are instructions for how to get them to work.

However, you should be able to stick to the usual baselayout and sysvinit without sitting between chairs. Are you trying to run a clean "stable" install, or do you have any ~amd64 packages?

----------

## Featherfoot

Events eventually made it a good idea to make the change. It's complete and working

I did have a few issues. The primary ones were that the documented on what needed to be autostarted were incomplete and the conversion tool did not handle everything. The nice people in the forums helped and I'm running now.

----------

## snake111

Same issue here on AMD64. I'd lime to stick with stable packages, so what can I do to start udev without switching to baselayout-2?

thanks

----------

## Featherfoot

As I said, my Gentoo installation was inconsistent; part of it expected a baselayout-2 system and part not expecting it. I had a few more things to do than the instructions said, but now I'm running fine and my system is stable and I don't have these messages about inconsistent settings. So my world is a little bit better, but I wouldn't do it for no reason.

----------

## gary

I'd like to reiterate snake111's question.

I have the same problem, and I would like to stay with stable packages. 

How to proceed?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loki_val

See bug 254616 for more info. Apparently, on baselayout-1, the init scripts are not needed.

----------

